# 592 bhp TT Clubsport Turbo revealed



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

That old devil Ulrich Hackenberg has been at it again. I wonder if this has also been designed by the new head of design fella, as well? Anyway, it's another glimpse at the possible next TTRS and is 0-100 kph in 3.6 seconds and top speed of just under 200mph. Love the bucket seats.



























































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

sherry13 said:


> That old devil Ulrich Hackenberg has been at it again. I wonder if this has also been designed by the new head of design fella, as well? Anyway, it's another glimpse at the possible next TTRS and is 0-100 kph in 3.6 seconds and top speed of just under 200mph. Love the bucket seats.


Spoiler's a bit halfords / Vauxhall Nova though :lol:


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Looks like r8 from behind 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

The thing most interesting is the electric turbocharger to effectively eliminate lag.

If the new TT-RS gets this technology it's going to be a game changer for turbo engines going forwards.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

More info:-

And the under-the-skin stuff lives up to the aggressive looks. Using the same 2.5-litre five-cylinder engine as the new Audi RS3, the TT Clubsport take it to another level with some advanced electric turbo tech. A* 48-volt electrical system supplies energy to spin the twin turbos before the exhaust gases reach it*.

A lithium-ion battery in the boot stores up energy from brake recuperation, which is then used to power a compressor that fills in the torque gaps lower down.* It should mean Tesla-like instant punch from the off, and the 650Nm of torque means impressive claims of 0-62mph in 3.6 seconds.*


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Video:-


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

5 minutes in German:-


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for this additional information. Only watched your first video so far. Amazing car but did they get the intern to cut the video? It's appalling! The edits and that music... [FACE SCREAMING IN FEAR]

Here is an amazing engine. Now let's put rubbish music all over it.

Not your fault though and thanks for sharing. Looking forward to looking at the longer video later 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

If you have sky on motors tv there was a race with about 20 of these


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

@tt3600 thanks again for these videos the second one was very informative - looked like the journalist was loving every minute. What an awesome sound as well. Great spot!

I don't think these are the quite the same vehicles as the ones in the TT Cup.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

video:


----------



## KSixTT6 (Nov 13, 2017)

came across this today 8)  Audi TT Clubsport Biturbo 600HP AWD Monster


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Petrol is dead, lets see an etron version.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Manual box [smiley=argue.gif] and a rear wing from Halfords. Be nice to offer those wheels on the RS mind...


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

There are more version from that car.
A Dark Blue version and the new SEMA 2017 version.



















The Blue one has a Audi R8 V10 Plus rear spoiler.















http://www.carscoops.com/2017/10/audi-races-to-sema-with-tt-clubsport.html










https://www.motor1.com/photo/2402153/audi-tt-clubsport-concept/


----------

